

(Joy of) Clojure Bookshelf - zaph0d
http://www.amazon.com/lm/R101PQ781BXI3O

======
zach
I love seeing creator's lists of the works that inspired them and they love.

Great list, too. Nice to see a Tom Swan book, as I fondly remember devouring
one of his books - my first "serious" programming book - the summer before
college.

------
ryanklee
Should be (Possible) Joy (of Clojure among other things).

------
ludwigvan
I don't get it. What are music cd's and HP calculators doing there?

~~~
fogus
You've never been inspired by a piece of music or a cleverly designed piece of
hardware or software?

~~~
ludwigvan
Maybe, but I was curious as to whether there is some reason those specific CDs
were included.

For example, the hammock on the original list makes obvious sense:
<http://clojure.blip.tv/file/4457042/>

